# Goldorfen noch nicht aufgetaucht



## Bärbel (14. Apr. 2011)

Wie lange "schlafen" die Goldorfen? Wir haben drei große, dreijährige Orfen und sechs kleinere Goldorfen im Teich, die noch immer nicht aufgetaucht sind. Kann es sein, daß sie immer noch faul am Boden rumdümpeln? Oder muß ich die Hoffnung aufgeben? 
Unsere Filter waren den ganzen Winter in Betrieb, d.h. es waren immer mind. zwei Stellen eisfrei, die __ Stichlinge sticheln schon lange munter rum und jede Menge Kaulquappen quappen vor sich hin. __ Molche und __ Frösche (oder __ Kröten) sind auch ganz munter, nur die Orfen... __ Fischreiher und auch Störche sind am Bach hinter unserem Garten fleißig am Fische-fangen, es könnte auch sein, daß sie mal bei uns zum Vespern da waren, aber sooo große Orfen? Und gleich alle?


----------



## Stoer (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen noch nicht aufgetaucht*

Hallo Bärbel,

wenn die Orfen jetzt noch nicht aufgetaucht sind, kannst Du schon mal den Nachruf verfassen.
Trotz meiner etwas sarkastischen Antwort, tut es mir Leid um deine Orfen.:scherz1


----------



## Plätscher (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen noch nicht aufgetaucht*

Hallo Bärbel,

bei meinem gut bewachsenem Teich war es so, das ich die Orfen manchmal erst mitte Mai zum ersten mal sah.
Also Geduld, sie tauchen schon noch auf.


----------



## Bärbel (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen noch nicht aufgetaucht*

Peter, sei mir nicht bös, aber ich halt mich an Jürgens Aussage


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen noch nicht aufgetaucht*



Bärbel schrieb:


> Wie lange "schlafen" die Goldorfen? Wir haben drei große, dreijährige Orfen und sechs kleinere Goldorfen im Teich, die noch immer nicht aufgetaucht sind. Kann es sein, daß sie immer noch faul am Boden rumdümpeln? Oder muß ich die Hoffnung aufgeben?



Hi Bärbel,

der __ Aland macht keine richtige Winterruhe, als Fließwasserbewohner können sie sich das auch gar nicht erlauben . Wenn sie sich noch nicht haben blicken lassen liegen sie wahrscheinlich faulend am Grund rum:beten


MfG Frank


----------



## Bärbel (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen noch nicht aufgetaucht*

Hi Frank,
das sind Fließwasserbewohner??? Die mögen doch dann gar kein Gartenteich-Zuhause?!?
Wenn sie tot sind, muß dann nicht irgendwas hoch kommen? Oder sind die __ Stichlinge so gründlich?

Grüßle!


----------



## Plätscher (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen noch nicht aufgetaucht*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Bärbel,
> 
> der __ Aland macht keine richtige Winterruhe, als Fließwasserbewohner können sie sich das auch gar nicht erlauben . Wenn sie sich noch nicht haben blicken lassen liegen sie wahrscheinlich faulend am Grund rum:beten
> 
> ...



Sie sind aber nicht in einem Fließgewasser sondern in einem Teich und da müssen sie nicht gegen die Strömung schwimmen. 

Bei mir hielten sie sich im Winter immer unten im Teich in dem grünen Gestrüpp auf, so das ich sie erst im späten Frühjahr gesehen habe, wenn das Wasser wärmer wurde. 

Also Bärbel die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen noch nicht aufgetaucht*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Sie sind aber nicht in einem Fließgewasser sondern in einem Teich und da müssen sie nicht gegen die Strömung schwimmen.
> .




Hi Jürgen,

das weiß aber ihre genetische Veranlagung nicht. (das jahrtausende alte Verhalten ist nach ca. 100 Jahren Zucht noch immer vorhanden)
Alande sind auch im Winter noch aktiver als z.B Goldfische (fressen auch weiterhin was, selbst bei Wassertemperaturen von deutlich unter 10 Grad - genau wie ihre ganz nahen Verwandten die __ Döbel

MfG Frank


----------



## Plätscher (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen noch nicht aufgetaucht*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> 
> 
> Alande sind auch im Winter noch aktiver als z.B Goldfische (fressen auch weiterhin was, selbst bei Wassertemperaturen von deutlich unter 10 Grad - genau wie ihre ganz nahen Verwandten die __ Döbel
> ...



stimmt, aber wo ist im Winter das Futter. Ich sag mal so, im "oberen Wasserkörper" oder am Grund im Grünzeug und Schlamm. Da die Fische zu den Kaltblütlern gehören, werden sie wohl bei den nidrigen Wassertemperaturen und minimierten Nahrungsangebot,  wohl ihren Bewegungsdrand auf das absolut nötigste reduzieren.

Das ist meine Erklärung warum meine Goldorfen im Winter "verschwanden".


----------



## canis (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen noch nicht aufgetaucht*

Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit (Gold-)Orfen, aber mit diversen anderen heimischen Fischarten. Ich muss da den Ausführungungen von Frank völlig zustimmen. Die nächsten Verwandten der __ Orfe machen keine Winterpause, so sind gerade die __ Döbel im Winter als eine der wenigen Fischarten meistens in den oberen Wasserschichten anzutreffen. Ebenso erfolgt auch bei tiefen Temperaturen eine Nahrungsaufnahme, bei einigen Arten sogar eine stärkere als bei höheren Temperaturen. Es gibt heimische Arten, die noch bei 0-4°C intensiv Nahrung aufnehmen (z.B. die __ Äsche).


----------



## Bärbel (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen noch nicht aufgetaucht*

....Dienstag, 10. Mai 2011, 18.30 Uhr... die Goldorfen tauchen zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr auf und dümpeln den ganzen Abend an der Oberfläche rum. Die wollten wohl so richtig vermisst werden!


----------



## canis (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen noch nicht aufgetaucht*



Bei 80'000 Liter können sich halt schnell mal ein paar Fische unsichtbar machen.


----------



## Bärbel (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldorfen noch nicht aufgetaucht*

....jaaaaa, vor allem, wenn das Wasser so schön grün ist! Aber grün und orange harmoniert sehr gut miteinander!


----------

